# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Đặt phòng khách sạn Hải Âu Nha Trang rẻ hơn tại Vnbooking

## dongbac01

Tên tiếng anh: Hai Au Hotel
Địa chỉ: 03 Nguyễn Chánh, Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa
Tiêu chuẩn : 3 sao
Số phòng: 72
Khách sạn Hải Âu Nha Trang được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3 sao với lối kiến trúc hiện đại. Khách sạn tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố, cách bờ biển chỉ mấy phút đi bộ, và cũng gần các khu vui chơi giải trí, mua sắm. Khi quý du khách lựa chọn bất cứ phòng nào thì đều có thể ngắm nhìn thành phố và cảnh biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp.
Khách sạn gồm 72 phòng nghỉ rộng rãi và được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi: Điều hòa, tủ lạnh , nước nóng , truyền hình cáp, wifi , hệ thống báo cháy tự động.
_Giá phòng tại Vnbooking.com chỉ từ 716,112 VNĐ ( Đã bao gồm bữa sáng )_Với hệ thống 2 nhà hàng của khách sạn có sức chứa 450 – 500 khách là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức các loại tiệc cưới, tiệc liên hoan, tiệc sinh nhật, tiệc buffet và tiệc rượu ăn trưa hoặc ăn chiều và ăn sáng với thực đơn đa dạng và phong phú.
Đặc biệt khi quý khách lưu trú tại khách sạn còn được trải nghiệm những dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí như: Massage, Sauna, Steambath, Jacuzzi; tổ chức bán vé các chuyến du ngoạn trên sông, các tour đảo, lặn biển, săn bắn cá, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh.
Khách sạn Hải Âu Nha Trang còn gần với các địa danh Dinh Bảo Đại, công viên Võ Văn Kỳ, công viên Bạch Đằng, nhà thờ Bắc Thành, chợ đêm Nha Trang, sân bay Nha Trang, bãi biển Nha Trang. Với tinh thần đón tiếp nồng hậu của đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp, khách sạn sẽ là nơi nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng, tuyệt vời nhất của quý khách khi đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp.
*Chính sách khách sạn Hải Âu Nha Trang*
- Miễn phí tiền phòng cho tối đa 02 bé dưới 10 tuổi ngủ chung với bố mẹ (không kê giường phụ) chỉ phụ thu ăn sáng 60.000 vnđ/trẻ/suất.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
Để đặt phòng khách sạn Hải Âu Nha Trang hay các khách sạn Nha Trang khác bạn có thể truy cập*Vnbooking.com* – chuyên trang đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến nhanh, uy tín, giá rẻ, cung cấp thông tin đa chiều khách quan giúp bạn có được những lựa chọn đa dạng và phong phú.
Hoặc liên hệ hotline : *0914 945 411 – 04 6286 3402* để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn trực tiếp.

----------

